# Hammon M3 Kijiji Alert



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

I would of grabbed it myself, but have pneumonia.

Free M3

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-piano-keyboa...ts/1058910025?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Not an M3. Might be M100.... but I suspect it's an L 100. which are not as good. But I have a fully function M3 is anyone is interested


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Yup....an L03. Late '60's/early '70's one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have to say that the only Hammond that perked my ears up in the past was the traditional B3. My younger brother has played piano and keys for a long time but it wasn't until just this year he came to a family dinner and talked my ear off about gear, I loved it. He wants to own a B3 but recently found a C3 and bought it along with the Leslie. He told me it was similar but without the "percussive" aspect when the keys are stuck. He had to drive a few hours to get it but spent very little as it was a church clearing things out. I haven't heard it yet but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

C3 is exactly the same as a B3 except for the lumber. If it doesn't have the percussion then it's a C2 or earlier model. Either way, it'll be nice sounding!



vadsy said:


> I have to say that the only Hammond that perked my ears up in the past was the traditional B3. My younger brother has played piano and keys for a long time but it wasn't until just this year he came to a family dinner and talked my ear off about gear, I loved it. He wants to own a B3 but recently found a C3 and bought it along with the Leslie. He told me it was similar but without the "percussive" aspect when the keys are stuck. He had to drive a few hours to get it but spent very little as it was a church clearing things out. I haven't heard it yet but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

You're right, C2, I just checked the texts and pictures, my mistake.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice! Narrow panel tone generator, earlier ratchet drawbars instead of smooth and earlier wooden swell pedal....serial numbers tell many things!
Looks like an HR40 tone cab too.



vadsy said:


> You're right, C2, I just checked the texts and pictures, my mistake.


----------



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

There is another shot of it on Kijiji. It shows the front speaker. It has the solid wood panel with just the hole cut out for the speaker. That's the way the M3 is.

- - - Updated - - -

Here is the other pic of it. My M3 looked just like it.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-piano-keyboa...ee/1058910223?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

My L111 has two 12 inch speakers behind a full width grill cloth.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nonreverb can sell ya some percussion for that C2.. ..beauty veener on that


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Now that's an M3...



TeleToons said:


> There is another shot of it on Kijiji. It shows the front speaker. It has the solid wood panel with just the hole cut out for the speaker. That's the way the M3 is.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice foilies eh Pat?



shoretyus said:


> nonreverb can sell ya some percussion for that C2.. ..beauty veener on that


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

You got a nice little Leslie there with that C2. I have the same (142) with my M3. It's the exact same as a 122 but a few inches shorter, making it a little more portable. You'll notice the amp in the Leslie will actually have the schematic for the 122 pasted on the side.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ya... nice ...... 


nonreverb said:


> Nice foilies eh Pat?


- - - Updated - - -

That is not a leslie... it's a Hammond speaker box or Tone cabinet 




bcmatt said:


> You got a nice little Leslie there with that C2. I have the same (142) with my M3. It's the exact same as a 122 but a few inches shorter, making it a little more portable. You'll notice the amp in the Leslie will actually have the schematic for the 122 pasted on the side.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

There's a 142 as well Pat :smile-new:



shoretyus said:


> ya... nice ......
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

oops ... I see it now...struggling along with a slow as hell linix computer........


nonreverb said:


> There's a 142 as well Pat :smile-new:


----------

